# Enclosed Snowmobile/ATV/UTV Trailer



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

VISION PURESPORT DECKOVER TRAILER
Vision Puresport Deckover Snow Trailer Premium Snowmobile Trailer
8.5' wide Vision Puresport Deckover

Excellent Condition!!
Year: 2014
Length: 27'
Price: $8,700 OBO

Text or call Jason 
8019135946

The Vision Puresport Deckover is loaded with premium features for your hauling convenience. Standard features include Torsion Axles, polished nose, LED lights, white vinyl walls and ceiling, screwless exterior, 73" wrap around front ramp door, fuel door, roof vent, two dome lights, and many more.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

